

Will you upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10 tonight? - gsivil

Will you upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10 tonight?
======
auxbuss
I would suggest folk don't upgrade to it.

They are releasing with a beta version of an Nvidia driver that they switched
to only this week. I've been running the 10.10 beta since it was announced,
and this beta driver black-screens here unfortunately. I have to run an older
driver via a manual install from Nvidia for things to work; the Ubuntu team do
not provide an option for this.

Even if this problem doesn't affect you, a lot of folk are having 100% cpu
issues for some display operations. I can hit this by simply scrolling in a
terminal window.

Some machines will also fail to suspend. A hack has been made to grub to help
with this, but it might also be necessary to add custom parameters to the grub
kernel lines. I'm having to use "acpi_sleep=nonvs" so that suspend works.

In addition, there is a bug that can cause pulseaudio to hit 100% (on one
processor, these days) when unpluggging some USB audio devices. Yup, got that
one too.

This is the worst release I've experienced on Ubuntu. I've used it since 5.10.
This same machine worked flawlessly on 10.04.

I get the impression that they were going to release on 10/10/10 regardless of
issues. It would take balls not to release it at this point, but that would be
the appropriate thing to do. I don't believe it's ready. We'll see.

~~~
kklimonda
the decision to upgrade to the 260.xx nvidia drivers has been made exactly
because earlier drivers have a performance issues related to text rendering
(the most likely culprit of high cpu usage when using terminal). You could try
changing hinting and smoothing options to see if that helps. Or you could just
use nouveau - it got really nice in last 12 months or so.

------
hetman
No longer have to recompile the Ralink Wi-Fi driver on my netbook every time
there's a kernel update? Yes please.

On a side note, is there a good summary of new features out there that isn't
terribly outdated?

~~~
vially
<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview>

------
pan69
I have made it a custom to stay one release behind with Ubuntu Desktop. When
the next version is released (11.04?) I'll upgrade to 10.10. For servers I
only use LTS versions.

~~~
acqq
It can be a good recipe if you just need the system that works and if
everything was already working.

However, on my computers, on the hardware side, I always expected the
improvements of the new version. Then I've discovered that simple upgrades can
even break the software side of the distro (the interaction between their own
parts), as it seems that the upgrades are not enough tested compared to the
clean installs. I've found that it's much more probable to have everything
working correctly if I just keep the home partition but install the new
release from the scratch. But this is also more work than it's convenient, for
doing every six months.

Additionally, I've found that security updates are still behaving better when
run from the console than from the GUI. It shouldn't be so. The GUI updates
should not be so annoying and attention consuming but really do things in the
background.

------
ilovelinux
I noticed when doing a fresh install of 10.10rc (previously using 10.04LTS)
that my laptop fan actually changes speed and keeps the laptop significantly
cooler temps than 10.04LTS. Laptop is a Toshiba Satellite. I believe 10.10 is
also more effecient when viewing system with Powertop. I am happy that I
switched to the 10.10 rc. Is there a great difference between the rc and the
final version? I noticed the rc version is slightly larger in size.

------
Legion
I'll upgrade, but since I'm running 10.10 RC, it'll probably be a few minor
package upgrades.

------
zeemonkee
Two issues I've had - cosmetic ones really (both on a Fujitu Amilo and Acer
Aspire One):

1\. Upgrade to Qt4 broke Spotify Linux. This is a Spotify, not Ubuntu issue,
but just FYI.

2\. Compiz Wallpaper is broken. That is, if you had Compiz to show different
wallpaper for each workspace, it now just has a blank screen.

Otherwise working OK, nice new fonts and icons, but not amazing. If in doubt
probably worth waiting a while for the fixes.

------
sgt
My one colleague has an Ubuntu machine and every time he upgrades something
breaks. Be it a 3g modem driver, or a graphics card driver or something else.
This is exactly why I tell my non-geeky friends not to install Linux, because
they just want something that works, not something they have to spend time on
to get the basics sorted out (or worse: call me to fix it).

------
TamDenholm
I wont be upgrading upon release mainly because the servers always get slammed
as soon as a new release comes out. However I'm not all that excited about the
new version anyway, i'm sure there is plenty nice new small things that'll
make it better in some way but theres no major new thing that will get me to
upgrade.

Eventually i'll upgrade at some point, but no rush.

~~~
spicyj
That's what the BitTorrent release is for. It actually gets faster as more
people try to download…

~~~
whimsy
...assuming they're not just leeching.

------
sethwoodworth
Yeah, I checked out the known issues and found nothing that would impact me. I
did do-update-release earlier today and it took about an hour while I did
other things.

So far I've had no problems, but also haven't noticed many improvements.

------
gsivil
I have recently switched from 95% Ubuntu + 5% Vista to 100% Ubuntu. My system
is pretty "green" to worry about possible problems. I am looking forward to
try upgrading tonight

------
bergie
Just upgraded from 10.04 to the Maverick RC. Apart from messed up trackpad
configuration on my MacBook Air and the new font requiring some time getting
used to, seems fine.

~~~
bergie
Trackpad configuration was fixed by installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics.
After also installing the new "application menu" the desktop looks nice!

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/bergie/5071040159/>

------
hasenj
I already did. Love the new Bluebird theme for Xfce.

The only problem I had was TouchFreeze[1] got uninstalled and removed from the
repository :/

I had to look around but eventually I downloaded the source from launchpad[2]
and installed it[3]

[1] App to freeze touchpad while typing

[2] bzr branch lp:ubuntu/touchfreeze

[3] qmake && make && cp touchfreeze ~/bin/

------
bugolt
No. I always keep 1 version behind for stability reasons. Now i upgraded to
10.04 and will stick with it since it is LTS release.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Same, unless there is just something I really really want or need in the
current version.

------
cdr
My desktop's been on 10.10 since early September, my first go at a beta
release.

One the whole I don't think I'd do it again; there's been at least two
showstopping bugs. To be fair, one of those (ATI driver incompatibility with
new X server version, from what I understand) probably won't be fixed in the
final release either.

~~~
macros
ATI released new drivers that are compatible with 1.9, working fine for me
here so far. Can't wait till the free software drivers get good evergreen
support and I can dump the proprietary pain.

~~~
cdr
After making sure I had everything up to date, the fglrx drivers still do not
work on 10.10 for me, sadly. They seem to have fixed the issue for more
people, but not everyone.

------
metachris
Ubuntu 10.10 works very well on EC2 for me. In 10.04 they recently introduced
a bug(1) which causes 100% cpu on one core -- that's no longer the case in
10.10.

[1] <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-on-ec2/+bug/574910>

------
philipkimmey
I will not be upgrading tonight. (Yesterday)

Due to ATI's poor Linux support on their newer video cards, even upgrading my
kernel is often a pain. Furthermore, without significant new features, I'm
perfectly happy to keep my box chugging along with 10.04 LTS.

------
rdtsc
I already upgraded to beta last month. Have been running solid on my home
laptop. I don't use any close sourced drivers though.

So far the best feature I like is the new fonts. It really makes a difference
in the overall user experience.

------
Flam
Not me. I'm still on 8.04 :/

~~~
jamesbritt
Same here. For most things it makes little difference, but over time I'm
finding that some apps I want to install are rather stubborn about their
dependencies.

So I have a dated vlc, a dated Amarok, etc.

I want to update, but I need to do a solid disk image backup of my laptop
first in case shit happens.

I've been running 9.x or 10.x or so on my desktop, with Trinity KDE3, and have
been pretty happy with it; hibernation started working after a somewhat recent
kernel update. :)

~~~
AndyKelley
There hasn't been a better media player since Amarok 1.4, and it's no longer
in the repository :-(. Even Pana and Clementine which aim to be remakes of
Amarok 1.4 fail to meet all of the nice subtleties. And we all know what a
piece of shit Amarok 2.x is...

~~~
jamesbritt
I tried getting Amarok 1.4 to build on my mac, but that failed. :(

I _really_ like Amarok 1.4. Don't like 2.x. (Don't like KDE 4, either, so I'm
glad Trinity is around, despite its quirks).

~~~
AndyKelley
Wow, Trinity is impossible to search for. May I have a link, sir?

------
martinp
I've already upgraded my laptop and file server to the 10.10 RC, and upgraded
the few packages that changed between the RC release date and now. Haven't
encountered any issues so far.

------
SkyMarshal
No, I'll stick with the LTS version a while. So far I've seen nothing
compelling in 10.10 anyway. A few cosmetic changes, and maybe a few others I
can upgrade individually in 10.04.

~~~
dekomote
I'm sticking with LTS too. Seems like new kernel+x.org have some problems with
non-intel graphic cards. Now Ati works, NV doesn't. I tried the RC on my
notebook, didn't notice any changes.

~~~
wccrawford
Yeah. I'm using 10.10RC and when I upgraded, my dual-screen monitor setup
(nvidia card) didn't work with my old config. I eventually dropped my config
and let it make its own.

Then it was -very- prone to crashing. I just finally fixed it by disabling one
of the screens today. At least, I think it is. It's extremely hard to track
down because it happens almost randomly. But it definitely started when I
upgraded.

~~~
wccrawford
Update: Switching to a single screen didn't fix it. It just made it happen
less often. -sigh-

------
peregrine
Why not? The nice thing about these quick incremental updates is that no huge
change breaks everything and makes you want to die. Right now I'm running
Maverick RC and have no issues.

------
cixa
No.

------
eccp
I won't upgrade tonight or at least for a few weeks, but I will probably
upgrade to 11.04 as soon as it's released.

------
lawn
Since I discovered Slackware I will never go back to Ubuntu or Debian.

~~~
ZeroMinx
I'm the other way around. 10 years ago I was quite happy configuring every
little bit to pieces, spending days to get X11 to work properly with some
weird graphics card. Now, I enjoy being able to install the (Linux) OS on a
new laptop, and everything Just Works.

I guess I'm just old...

~~~
wwortiz
Slackware is a bit different now that you only need to download a DVD and then
pretty much all the software you want is installed, and most of the time
software that isn't installed has a slackbuild which is pretty easy to install
with its dependencies.

Ubuntu however is easier and works fine for me.

------
forgottenpaswrd
No, I will wait a week or so, so servers don't get clogged.

------
seltzered
question: how does the ubuntu upgrade process work? do you reinstall
everything from scratch? or can you just apt-get your way to a new release?

~~~
SkyMarshal
You don't do a full reinstall unless you want to. Just run 'sudo apt-get dist-
upgrade' in a terminal. (not 'apt-get update' nor 'apt-get upgrade')

Or start the Ubuntu Update Manager (System -> Admin -> Update Manager), which
will display an option to dist-upgrade when one is available.

~~~
lhnn
dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade the distribution: The difference between dist and
normal upgrade is that normal upgrade will not install new packages if
required, it will only update existing packages.

You have to use some other commands to get an actual Ubuntu version upgrade (I
don't know them, but you seem to have the GUI version down.)

~~~
SkyMarshal
Ah you're right, thanks. In fact dist-upgrade should be avoided since it can
apparently break dependencies.

After a little digging, the command line to upgrade to the newest Ubuntu
version is:

%> _sudo apt-get update_

%> _sudo apt-get install update-manager-core_

%> _sudo do-release-upgrade_

------
gsivil
I have recently switched from Ubuntu(95%)+Vista(5%) to 100% Ubuntu so my
computer is pretty green to worry of any problems. I am looking forward to
wait in the server-line for the new release

------
nileshtrivedi
Upgrading all my VirtualBox machines right now. :)

------
ramidarigaz
Yep. I always enjoy upgrading.

------
boutcher
Already did. No issues

------
mcclanahoochie
Yes. Sounds like fun.

------
zengr
Just did.

------
rene2001
i did and i have been having gui issues ever since

------
lhnn
LTS+1 seems to be a tough release for Ubuntu, since they hold back on letting
bleeding stuff through on the LTS.

11.04 should have fewer bugs and major changes, I would THINK.

------
illmatix
no I'm still running windows 7.

~~~
gsivil
I do not see any point on down-voting this comment

~~~
SkyMarshal
Off topic, not relevant to the question (which presumes you're already running
a prior version of Ubuntu which can be upgraded to 10.10).

